# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Είμαι νάρκισσος η απλά εγωιστρια;

## Lenale

Καλησπέρα.. με αφορμή διαφορά σχολια που μ έχουν κάνει τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά και ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στον εαυτό μ διαπίστωσα ότι είμαι πολυ εγωίστρια όπως μ λενε όλοι εξάλλου με ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο εαυτός μου εκμεταλλευομαι τους πάντες η αλήθεια είναι δεν εχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ και με ένα άτομο που είχα κολλήσει και νομιζα ήμουν ερωτευμενη μ αρεσε λογω του οτι Μ αρεσε η ιδεα του πόσο με ηθελε..στελνω παντα σε φίλους μόνο όταν εχω ανάγκη δεν έχω μείνει με πολλους φίλους πλέον η αλήθεια είναι όταν δεν εχω συμφέρον δεν στέλνω...μου αρέσει ν μιλανε γ μένα και μ αρέσει ν είμαι το επίκεντρο που αλήθεια είναι από μικρή και στο σχολείο αλλά και στην ζωη Μ σε οσες δουλειες πηγαίνω γίνομαι το επίκεντρο αλλά μ αρέσει..ενώ φαίνομαι καλη κοπέλα και αθώα και δείχνω ότι νοιαζομαι η αλήθεια είναι προσποιούμαι για το φαίνεσθαι Γτ θέλω να δειχνω καλη εικόνα είμαι και γ τ συμφέρον μπορω να πω..τωρα Νάρκισσος δεν πολύ εχω καταλάβει πως είναι αλλά μ φαίνεται όλα αυτά π ανέφερα γ τον εαυτό μου φαιρνουνε προς εκει

----------


## nikos2

> Καλησπέρα.. με αφορμή διαφορά σχολια που μ έχουν κάνει τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά και ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στον εαυτό μ διαπίστωσα ότι είμαι πολυ εγωίστρια όπως μ λενε όλοι εξάλλου με ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο εαυτός μου εκμεταλλευομαι τους πάντες η αλήθεια είναι δεν εχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ και με ένα άτομο που είχα κολλήσει και νομιζα ήμουν ερωτευμενη μ αρεσε λογω του οτι Μ αρεσε η ιδεα του πόσο με ηθελε..στελνω παντα σε φίλους μόνο όταν εχω ανάγκη δεν έχω μείνει με πολλους φίλους πλέον η αλήθεια είναι όταν δεν εχω συμφέρον δεν στέλνω...μου αρέσει ν μιλανε γ μένα και μ αρέσει ν είμαι το επίκεντρο που αλήθεια είναι από μικρή και στο σχολείο αλλά και στην ζωη Μ σε οσες δουλειες πηγαίνω γίνομαι το επίκεντρο αλλά μ αρέσει..ενώ φαίνομαι καλη κοπέλα και αθώα και δείχνω ότι νοιαζομαι η αλήθεια είναι προσποιούμαι για το φαίνεσθαι Γτ θέλω να δειχνω καλη εικόνα είμαι και γ τ συμφέρον μπορω να πω..τωρα Νάρκισσος δεν πολύ εχω καταλάβει πως είναι αλλά μ φαίνεται όλα αυτά π ανέφερα γ τον εαυτό μου φαιρνουνε προς εκει



οι ναρκισοι δεν εχουν συνειδηση τις ιδιαιτεροτητας τους ουτε ρωτανε τους αλλους η τον εαυτο τους εαν ειναι.

----------


## elis

Κούκλα εδώ η άλλη μου πήγε την καρδιά από τα αριστερά στα δεξιά εσύ είσαι όντως αθώα

----------


## elis

Τα τραγούδια γράφονται από τη ζωή αν δεν τα κανεισ αυτά είσαι όντως αθώα https://youtu.be/gvkwdkqvMzU

----------


## savatage

> Καλησπέρα.. με αφορμή διαφορά σχολια που μ έχουν κάνει τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά και ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στον εαυτό μ διαπίστωσα ότι είμαι πολυ εγωίστρια όπως μ λενε όλοι εξάλλου με ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο εαυτός μου εκμεταλλευομαι τους πάντες η αλήθεια είναι δεν εχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ και με ένα άτομο που είχα κολλήσει και νομιζα ήμουν ερωτευμενη μ αρεσε λογω του οτι Μ αρεσε η ιδεα του πόσο με ηθελε..στελνω παντα σε φίλους μόνο όταν εχω ανάγκη δεν έχω μείνει με πολλους φίλους πλέον η αλήθεια είναι όταν δεν εχω συμφέρον δεν στέλνω...μου αρέσει ν μιλανε γ μένα και μ αρέσει ν είμαι το επίκεντρο που αλήθεια είναι από μικρή και στο σχολείο αλλά και στην ζωη Μ σε οσες δουλειες πηγαίνω γίνομαι το επίκεντρο αλλά μ αρέσει..ενώ φαίνομαι καλη κοπέλα και αθώα και δείχνω ότι νοιαζομαι η αλήθεια είναι προσποιούμαι για το φαίνεσθαι Γτ θέλω να δειχνω καλη εικόνα είμαι και γ τ συμφέρον μπορω να πω..τωρα Νάρκισσος δεν πολύ εχω καταλάβει πως είναι αλλά μ φαίνεται όλα αυτά π ανέφερα γ τον εαυτό μου φαιρνουνε προς εκει


Τιποτα απο τα δυο μαλλον.
Μια κοπελα με παρα πολλες ανασφαλειες, χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, πολυ μεγαλο φοβο απορριψης και φοβο οτι οι αλλοι θα σε επικρινουν και θα σε κατακρινουν αν μαθουν ποια πραγματικα εισαι.
Απορω γιατι το εγραψα ολο αυτο τωρα, αλλα τελοσπαντων στη βασικη ερωτηση σου πιστευω να απαντησα, ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο.

----------


## Simon

Τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρεις παραπέμπουν σε άτομο που μπορεί να πάσχει από ναρκισσισμό αν και πράγματι ένας νάρκισσος είναι πολύ δύσκολο να παραδεχτεί έστω και την πιθανότητα να είναι τέτοιος. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δεν ανέφερες και ίσως θα έπρεπε να ελέγξεις μήπως το έχεις είναι ότι τα άτομα που πάσχουν από ναρκισσισμό δεν αντέχουν την αρνητική κριτική γιατί ενώ φαινομενικά έχουν μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους σε ένα ασυνείδητο επίπεδο αισθάνονται πολύ κατώτεροι.

----------


## savatage

> Ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δεν ανέφερες και ίσως θα έπρεπε να ελέγξεις μήπως το έχεις είναι ότι τα άτομα που πάσχουν από ναρκισσισμό δεν αντέχουν την αρνητική κριτική γιατί ενώ φαινομενικά έχουν μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους σε ένα ασυνείδητο επίπεδο αισθάνονται πολύ κατώτεροι.


Πολυ σωστος. Καλωσηρθες.

----------


## Simon

Ευχαριστώ, καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------

